# Afraid of cantering - what can I do?



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Take lessons on a steady Eddie school horse to build up your confidence. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

That's not an uncommon problem. I've met many riders who have fear at the canter.

My suggestion is lots of time in the saddle. Hours each week. It seems to be especially helpful if it can be in open country vs an arena, but don't know if that is available to you. It seems that as the rider becomes more comfortable at say a working or even extended trot, the rider relaxes and a canter will come naturally. 

Some of it has to do with developing rhythm and core strength in ways a person doesn't already have. Some of it has to do with equilibrium. 

Good luck and don't criticize yourself for having this problem. It really is quite common.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

It's too bad that happened to you as I find a nice three beat canter my favourite gait. I'm not good for staying on for any length of time either when it comes to bucking so know you're not alone. I say keep riding at walk and trot until you are ready to try again. You might want to try extending and collecting the trot as in going a little faster in the trot and then coming back to a slower trot; you might also try trotting poles followed by a small jump (and I mean small as in inches off the ground and not feet) - the purpose of the poles and small jump is to help your horse round her back more which sets her up better for a canter (you developing a bit of collection here). When you do feel ready to try a canter, work her on the flat for awhile at your walk/trot to use up any excess energy and get her listening to you and then try the poles - you may find that she'll naturally fall into a canter after the jump so just go with the flow for a short distance then casually and quietly ask her to go back to a trot/walk. Good luck.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Provided you've learnt how to control a horses speed (as per a normal well trained/well behaved horse) then the canter if actually a lot easier to ride than the trot
I think you need to be getting your confidence back on a different horse that has no bucking issues at all before you even think about getting back to the horse you fell off. A good trainer should understand this, maybe you need to look for a new lesson barn?


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

You have gotten a lot of good suggestions. I just wanted to say that I'm in the same boat as you. I fell off after a trainer chased a horse with a whip to get it to canter and he bucked. I have a feeling I won't canter again unless one of my horses just slips into it on their own. I agree with the suggestion to try the canter on a reliable horse.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Just running out the door here, but (((((Hugs)))) in the same boat here, but have some more to add later


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I say get a trainer in there. Just because "she doesn't want to" isn't an answer, just wait for it to trickele down. She won't want to trot, or walk, or even be mounted. Her options should be A) listen or B) don't listen (which results in nothing pleasant!), not cantering (or not), being caught (or not) or standing on the cross ties (or not). She shouldnt be allowed to "pick", your the boss. 

Anyways, get the trainer out there and have them figure or whether this is a defiance problem or a pain issue. Let them reverse her thinking/behavior. In the mean time look into riding a school master so you can be come confident at the canter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

Kinda sounds to me like there are two issues here, one underlying the other. 1 fear of cantering (which really seems to me to be a fear of making your horse canter when you want and the results of that) and 2 getting the horse's respect. The way you described it appears to me that the horse has gotten the better of you. Now don’t be offended by this, as it appears that this is actually a pretty common state of affairs, unfortunately, and happens to many, many people. 
So. I suppose if I were to give you some ideas, it would be to go out and find someone who can show you how to gain your horse's respect (and it has nothing to do with “bonding” with it ((that comes after respect)) or grooming it, or giving it treats). It has everything to do with making, yes, MAKING, it toe the line when you ask it to, and that includes cantering. 
Next; no, not really, you shouldn’t just really trust your horse. Once it respects you it will earn your trust like anything else will and you will earn its trust, you go just putting trust in it, like some human interaction that it is (the process of trust I mean), its likely the horse will walk all over you and take advantage of you (which it appears to be getting towards now anyway). Given the size, power stamina etc. of a horse, given too that they are a relatively dopey (compared to humans) animal, this can lead to some dangerous stuff. 
For example, I am lucky enough to train a reasonable number or young horse (though not so much lately) and that means from never touched to getting them going. I give them their first interaction with a human, their first ride and I get them working. You think I trust them? HELL NO! I'm on the look out for all sorts of shenanigans, especially in the first few rides. Mostly they go pretty good and never even get tucked up much less buck, but trust them? No way. when we have done a few hundred, or thousand, hours together, then Ill start to trust them. 
But, once again, don’t get down about it, and what Im writing isn’t, by any means, meant to be nasty or insulting, so sorry if it appears so, but thats not the case. The thing is that most people, its beginning to appear to me at least, have the number one source of their problems, is a horse that hasn’t been taught to respect its rider. So you are (I'm guessing) dealing with a very common problem.
Find someone who can teach you to get your horse respecting you and it will come into a canter easily, there won't be (well, there kinda always might, but thats a hazard of riding a horse) be any bucking, or much, but part of it is to learn to cut that nonsense as the horse pulls it.
Then there's actually riding the canter. That’s the easy part, it pretty much like a sped up walk, nice and smooth for most horses. Just relax, sink into the saddle, heels down, and go with the flow. But, get the horses respect and it will make a world of difference.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

AnrewPL said:


> Given the size, power stamina etc. of a horse, given too that they are a relatively dopey (compared to humans) animal...


I think you must have a limited circle of human acquaintance 

I have a horse that has just the opposite problem: she wants to canter at times when I don't think the ground is safe, or when I'm not up for it (still pretty much a novice rider), and will either start crow-hopping when I won't let her, and/or sometimes just refuse to go ahead at a trot or walk. It's like "Well, if I can't canter, I'm just going to stay here and have a little hissy fit".


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

Might be a good time to practice transitions from walk to trot, back down to walk. When you feel she is really in tune and listening to you, ask for a canter from a trot and after three strides, bring her back down to a nice walk. Baby steps!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your horse is likely picking up on your fear of cantering so choses not to do it. It's too bad you listened to the coach. You aren't paying to get hurt, quite the opposite and I think you should make that clear.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

jamesqf said:


> I think you must have a limited circle of human acquaintance
> 
> 
> 
> Hahah. I'd like to think I'm just optimistic.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

op, I think you have to remember that you are not afraid of cantering, you are afraid of bucking, induced by cantering. most horses dont' buck when asked to canter. see if you can borrow a different horse and do some canter work, until you KNOW you can canter. 
in the meantime, have the trainer check out your mare to be sure she is not bucking due to pain, and if it's just plain attitude, then have the trainer work her through that, then help YOU to get your mare to have a more "yes ma'am" attitude.

But, cheer yourself up for now , because it's not cantering that you are afraid of, i'ts bucking. And that usually doesn't happen.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm back..

My name is Golden and I'm scared to canter, I didn't used to be, could canter gallop and jump with the best of them, but then the demons hit.

First and foremost, as you can see there are lots of people who struggle with this, so don't feel bad, it is not at all odd.

Next, well I hadn't cantered in a long time, but a few weeks ago I was offered a ride on a reining horse, and I got on her and loped her right off, without even a little knot in the stomach, it made me realize that I was still capable of it, and I really really enjoyed it, I am going for an hours lesson on Sunday on her.

That made me feel brave so when my trainer suggested I could canter my big greenie, I agreed and gave it a try, and it was a disaster I fell off.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And I lived, yes it hurt a little, but you know why I fell off? Because instead of riding the transition, and staying with him I totally panicked, stopped riding and gave up. There was no reason for me to fall off, my problem was playing the wrong movie in my head, I can walk, rise and sit to his HUGE trot, I can trot over poles, I sure as heck can canter, so that is what I need to visualise on.

My fear MADE me fall off, there was no reason that I should have fallen off, so I am working at visualising success, I am taking another lesson on the reiner that felt so good, I am also taking some lessons on a schoolmaster that has a stride similar to my guy, and he is also getting some trainer time without me. 

Next time I'm going to play the success video in my mind:wink:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

That's too bad your initial experience was a bad one. It's like taking someone skiing for the first time and bringing them to the expert slope. The mare is obviously not a great fit for your cantering practice. I would also suggest like others to ask to be put on a steady eddie horse for awhile until you can canter enough to get your confidence back. Cantering is hard enough to learn without having to worry about being bucked off. It is a very fun and comfortable gait, so don't let one bad experience ruin it for you.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

WOW so many replies!! THANK YOU all!!

@nikelodeon79: yes that would be a possibity, but I'm not sure it helps as it's not my horse ... had a problem with sitting the trot on her until half a year ago ... I could sit the trot on any other horse I tried, but not on my mare. Only when I continually practiced this on my mare I started to improve and now it's no problem anymore.

@boots: I'm already spending as much time in the saddle as I can. 

@Chevaux: Yes, I love(d) cantering, too ... up until a year ago 
I think I'll try your suggestions with the poles and little jump. She tends to fall into a canter after jumping from a trot ... might help me get over my anxiety if I see that nothing happens when she starts cantering.

@2horses: seems we both hadn't had much luck with our trainers ... I think it's a stupid idea to chase the horse from the ground with a whip. What was the trainer expecting your horse to do? NOT to buck? I sure would buck if I was a horse and someone chased me ... they are prey animals after all, and it's instinct for them that being chased is a bad thing...

@Slide Stop: yes a trainer would be great, but this is a small private barn and there is no trainer that is coming here on a regular basis. We're always on the look out for one but either it's too far for them to drive or the simply don't fit with us.

@AnrewPL: Don't worry I'm not offended - I'm glad for any help or suggestions I can get.

Fear of cantering (with her) is sure a problem. Getting the horses respect? Well, I'm not sure. I have no problem with her at a walk or trot and neither is there a problem handling her on the ground (leading her, groundwork, lunge work etc). She also comes to me on the paddock every time I come to get her. I don't even have to call her. (She doesn't come for other people, unless they carry food  ).

As for trusting or not trusting a horse. Well I don't trust new horses or horses that I know tend to get into mischief. I haven't trusted her in the beginning either and we did have our "discussions" until it was clear that she accepted me as her leader. 

I know that, after I fell off, I should have made her canter right afterwards... I'm pretty sure she would have done it ... hell, I'm sure she wouldn't have bucked had the trainer not insisted that I get her to canter from that crazy running trot she was in. That simply doesn't work and I knew it. I should have gotten her to calm down and then asked for the canter again. Had that a couple times before and it always worked this way ... but never worked when she was already crazily running at a trot.

As for getting a trainer: As I already said before: it's not so easy where we are... Believe me I'd really love to find a decent trainer that will regularily work with us and I'm always on the lookout for one!

@jamesqf: Yes, sometimes mine wants to canter, too, when I don't want to. But I can always handle her. She doesn't run off or refuse to go on. She'll just be a bit faster at the gait I choose - i.e. she walks or trots faster than usual (if I let her) or be a bit more excited (looks around, holds her head high, breaths faster) ... or both ... but usually she calms down soon enough again and goes on normally.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

@Boo Walker: yes that sounds like a good idea, too! Thank you!

@tinyliny: maybe you're right ... or maybe I'm afraid of both ... I don't know.
I remember when I started riding about 20 years ago I was always anxious when it came to cantering because for my first few lessons off the lunge they gave me a horse that would always bolt. So I kept being anxious even on other horses for a very long time. I don't know when, but I eventually lost that anxiety. ... So, yea, maybe it's both now: cantering and bucking ... 

We had the saddle and bridle fit already checked and it's not that. As for that particular trainer, well she's from Germany and only comes here once a year. I'm not sure that I want to do another riding lesson with her either... ground work, yes. We had a couple good lessons with her doing ground work... But riding, I think we might not fit together as well here...

And as said before: we're always looking for a trainer to come here regularily, but it's not so easy to find one here.


@Golden Horse: I'm sorry that you fell off again! I hope that with lessons and visualizing it will become better for you again!!

Maybe I'll try visualizing success next time, too. Maybe if I visualize it, I will actually get myself to do it?


@MyBoyPuck: I think you got something wrong here. It wasn't my INITIAL experience. I've been riding for about 20 years now. I know how to canter and I loved it until a year ago... I just can't get myself to try it again. 
Maybe I should really take some lessons on a steady school horse. Maybe then something in my head will realize that cantering is nothing to be afraid of?


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

@Saddlebag: oops, I have overlooked your post. Well, she's not refusing or choosing not to canter ... I just haven't tried it since that accident a year ago.

@jaydee: and your's too  ... yes I have learnt how to control a horse at all different speeds. Riding a different horse is sure a good idea... if it doesn't help, it won't hurt. Experience on different horses is always a good thing, I think.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Wooohoooo I did it!! I actually did it!! )

Just one round on a circle not larger than a round pen and it took me about 3 rounds to build up enough courage to actually try it... but I did it!! ... and nothing happend!! My girl just slipped into a nice canter  ... no running, no bucking no nothing 

Hope that tomorrow I'll have enough courage to do it again!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Whoot that is awesome, so pleased to read this. I'll be watching for your next update.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Hello again! 

As I already wrote in our diary, I've been away for a long time now for various reasons...

Anyway I wanted to give you all an update on how we are doing:

Since my last entry I've had lessons on other horses, from which I learned that I could canter without fear... just not my own horse.

As it isn't too easy to get a suitable trainer to come to our barn, we've mostly worked on our own and yes, we did improve 

But over time my seat/posture did the exact opposite and I thought myself unconsciously bad habits.

For some time now we've had our very own trainer (more on that in our diary)  and even though we only had a few lessons so far my posture has improved a lot! We started with work on the lunge line and by now I am doing pretty well again at a walk and trot on and off the lunge. I've also improved my canter on the lunge but I still need to work a lot on it off the lunge. But we are on the right way I think


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Same boat too. The one and only time I've come off a horse in my adult life was at a full gallop with Trigger, bolting. 

In Trigger's defense, he was, and still is, well beyond my meager skill level.

It took a year to get back on him. In the meantime, I stuck with our 'teacher' of the herd, our older gelding who will slow if he feels you losing your seat, speed up if he thinks you really need to be pushed a little. That alone has helped me increase my skill level, my balance, my seat, etc. (Sorry turkey - I was riding with my feet out of the stirrups

I'm still not ready for the canter or the gallop, not really. Supes and I have done so with a group (my kids and others out on a joy ride) and I was not comfortable with it, but I'm getting closer.


Best of luck!


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Yes there seem to be quite a lot of people with a similar problem, and to read other's stories gives me confidence to finally fully overcome this. We are on a good way now with pur trainer, I think, but we still have a lot to work on!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Hahah. I see my computer ate part of a sentence beginning with (Sorry turkey...

Sorry turkey of a teacher horse felt me riding with no stirrups to get better, and decided LET'S TROT! 

OH! You're doing okay!? Let's trot a little faster!

It was... hair raising but I managed to hang on. LOL And he was a gentleman and when he felt I was losing my balance, he slowed back to a slower pace.

Anyway!

GOOD LUCK!

I am about to go home and we are once again doing more ground work with Trigger tonight, and he is very not my teacher horse. He's the Mazarati I didn't know how to drive.... or stop.... or slow down two years ago.

Glad I didn't sell him because I got scared.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

Julie Goodnight was alone at her booth one year at the Minnesota Horse Expo and I asked her about fear of cantering. She suggested starting out going up a nice long hill, which both helps regulate speed and makes bucking more difficult. She also suggested I spend a LOT more time trotting, because a) it would give me a more confident seat, and b) my horse would be more willing to canter just to have an alternative to having a giant ape bouncing up and down on his back (not her words).

Clinton Anderson says crow-hopping going into a canter is typical of a lazy disrespectful horse. His preferred solution is to be prepared to whack them at the first sign of a buck, which usually solves the problem. But he also says if you are doing your groundwork correctly and your horse is broke, that should never happen in the first place, no matter what the horse wants or doesn't want. Of course, attitude adjustment sessions are safer on the ground.

I think your trainer is scary.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

LuckyLady said:


> I KNOW they're all just excuses, and that I should trust my horse and myself and just get over it and try it! ... But somehow I can't...


It is NOT irrational to have excuses/reasons not to do it. You have good reason not to 'trust' her - or rather, trust her... as far as she can throw you!

Yes to getting someone else competent to ride her & ensure she's going well before you try. Riding/having lessons on another horse that you CAN trust more. And I've always found cantering up a hill is a way of 'easing' someone into it - the hill makes it easier for the rider to balance & get the feel, less likely for the horse to play up. Also easier starting going straight rather than on a circle, so don't know about the lunging.


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

As I mentioned in our journal, we had a really great riding lesson this Saturday 

We worked on my seat again on the lunge line and off it and I also need to improve the position of my hands but it has gotten a lot better since we started with these lessons  (and I only had 5 of them until now). I also got new reins because I tended to lose the old ones over time. Now I have new reins which I can hold better.

But the best about this lesson was that I finally, for the first time in a long time, really felt comfortable cantering with Lucky. We're still working on the lunge line only when cantering but compared to our first lesson this is a 100% improvement:

In our first lesson I had to hold onto the saddle with both hands to stay seated in it and not be lifted out of it with every stride... and I really felt uncomfortable and a bit afraid.
Now I could canter 3 rounds in each direction, feeling completely fine, not needing my hands and I stayed seated in the saddle 

I think we're on the right way here


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm afraid of cantering too.. although I don't have the option of riding a steady eddie horse.. so it's been 3 years since i have tried.. and honestly may never try again


----------



## Folly (Jan 27, 2015)

Watching and loving this - My mare is at the trainer right now, and I've been taking some lessons. We have several goals (no huge issues), but cantering on her is my highest level one for now... and we may or may not get there this time around. The other things have been coming along nicely...

I've cantered a little on a lesson horse, and the trainer is working on slowing my horse's canter down (she says it's quite fast). NO buck or attitude though. 

Anyway - it's encouraging to see your updates :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

It's always encouraging to see other people have similar problems and found a solution  we still have a long way to go, but we're getting there one step after the other.

I found that riding other horses didn't really help me, because I had no real confidence problems with them. Of course it was good practice and helped a bit, but what I really needed were lessons with Lucky with a trainer who knows both of us  
I think we've made more progress in the past weeks than ever since I joined this forum


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

A little update again:

I am sooo happy about this weekend!

We could not have a lesson as our trainer wasn't here, so we did some work alone. Mostly walk and trot but I also managed to do some canter on my own  not much just a circle, then along the long side of the arena and another circle on Saturday ... and 2 circles and one long side of the arena on Sunday ... I still don't dare to go around the whole arena at once. Lucky was so nice and had a really calm canter the whole (short) time. 
Also we tried to transition to a canter from a walk this time and it seems to work better for me right now. Lucky tends to run into the canter with me and I just can't sit that trot properly (mind you, she does it correctly with our trainer).


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Haven't posted in this thread for a long time... For one thing, I took a break from the forum and for another... Not much happened/changed. The anxiety always stuck around when it came to cantering, until finally about 3 weeks ago something just "clicked" in my mind and it was gone! I got in a standing seat, gave Lucky the reins and just let her go around the arena until I felt a little unbalanced and asked for a trot again.

I really don't know what did it or why, but I don't care, I'm just happy that I'm finally starting to enjoy cantering again 😸

Here are 2 videos of today's ride:






Left hand, far from perfect, still standing up at times and not the best circles - especially the second one - but I really enjoyed this one. 






Right hand, still feeling much 
more unbalanced in this direction. You'd think there's no difference, especially as at a walk and trot this is our better side 🙈, but obviously there is a difference 😹


----------

